# Stowe Epic



## JD (Aug 26, 2009)

Today we did a variation of one of my favorite rides.  Starting in Stowe we ride trail and some road out to Morrisville and back.  Last time we did the ride it was about 32 miles.  Big J has the GPS data, but I think that's right.  Today we added an additional hour of single track that I hadn't ridden in a few years, and a few more road miles.  Total was somewhere around 40 miles, 6.5 hours, with about 3 10 minute breaks.  
Started in the rain, which cleared by the time we hit maple run.  A few minutes later it was sunny, cool, puffy white clouds.  The trails were moist.  Roots were treacherously slick and the soil was greasy.  It made for some double black diamond descending.  I was an epic ride, finished of with 2 switch backs and 6 slices of Pizza from Pie in the Sky.  Totally worked.  Felt like fall this afternoon.  I love my bike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2009)

40 mile MTB rides are whacked.

Nice work.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2009)

JD said:


> Today we did a variation of one of my favorite rides.  Starting in Stowe we ride trail and some road out to Morrisville and back.  Last time we did the ride it was about 32 miles.  Big J has the GPS data, but I think that's right.  Today we added an additional hour of single track that I hadn't ridden in a few years, and a few more road miles.  Total was somewhere around 40 miles, 6.5 hours, with about 3 10 minute breaks.
> Started in the rain, which cleared by the time we hit maple run.  A few minutes later it was sunny, cool, puffy white clouds.  The trails were moist.  Roots were treacherously slick and the soil was greasy.  It made for some double black diamond descending.  I was an epic ride, finished of with 2 switch backs and 6 slices of Pizza from Pie in the Sky.  Totally worked.  Felt like fall this afternoon.  I love my bike.



I'm so not worthy!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2009)

That sounds like one heck of a ride.  I could probably handle a 20 miler or so, but I don't think 40 is in the cards right now.


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2009)

Profile:





Fall 50 anyone?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, just wow!
A 20 mile mt bike ride kicks my butt.
Once or twice I've done morning and afternoon rides that are 10-15 miles, which would be between 20-30 miles in a day but not at one stint, and only with refueling in the middle.
Kudos!


----------



## BigJay (Aug 28, 2009)

NIce one Dave!

I love those Stowe Epic! But i can't think about riding this on my SS! You rip! And to think you added some miles to that loop! Wow!

I see you carry a GPS now... that's cool... i rarely use mine anymore... except in winter when i always keep one around (with extra batteries!) when playing deep in the woods!

We're riding in Montgomery this afternoon, i hope it will be dry and that they didn't get rained on yesterday...


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2009)

Middlebury friend put the profile together.  Sadly, no GPS for me yet.  I've had plans to get back up to Gomery all summer, have yet to make it back....soon.  One thing about long rides....every hour you ride taxes you less.  The first half of a ride you are burned pretty bad, then you start riding really efficiently w/o thinking about it.....every additional hour seems to tax you less and less.  I think most folks could go a lot deeper then they think.  Maybe not every day, but once in a while.


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2009)

Heading back into Stowe.....


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 28, 2009)

JD said:


> Profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are coming over the first weekend in for a little camp ride.  May be we could arrange a little friendly beat down.  We could call it the big peaks against the little ones.   HAHA  Nice ride sounds like fun


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2009)

TJF....Weekends are hard for me for the next several weeks.  Restaurant get's real busy thru the second week of October.  Maybe could do some real early morning stuff in the Waterbury, Barre, Stowe area.  Love to show you around any of those areas. pm me.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Heading back into Stowe.....




You rode 40 miles with the seat that low and slanted back?!


----------



## JD (Aug 30, 2009)

Um. Yup.  One Speed, bigger gear, stand and hammer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

awf170 said:


> You rode 40 miles with the seat that low and slanted back?!



Wow..yeah that looks like a womens bike...lol..just kidding JD but it does..lol


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2009)

It's basically a 26" wheel BMX bike.
http://www.monkamoo.com/Evil Bikes Pages/evilbikesimperial.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

JD said:


> It's basically a 26" wheel BMX bike.
> http://www.monkamoo.com/Evil Bikes Pages/evilbikesimperial.html



sweet..so you never sit on the seat??


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2009)

I sit here and there if we're rolling long flat or DH road I can sit and pedal, not with any power.  I run out of gear pretty fast on the road so I coast alot there.  And sometimes I'll grab a few moments of seat time in the woods...but gernally no.  Standing and pedaling at low speed thru technical singletrack is very fun. The seat just get's in the way when you want to bunny hop up on or over things.  If my Seat tube angle wasn't so slack I could raise my seat and pedal a bit, and my next bike will provide that option, but when I bought the Evil I wanted something versatile so I didn't need a stable of bikes like all my friends have, and I wanted as unbreakable as possible.  I can trials on the bike, ride park, ride trail, I could ride lifts if I had bigger forks.  Dirt Jump.  I has been amazingly reliable, I've beat the crap out of it for 8 years.  I love it.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 1, 2009)

JD said:


> I sit here and there if we're rolling long flat or DH road I can sit and pedal, not with any power.  I run out of gear pretty fast on the road so I coast alot there.  And sometimes I'll grab a few moments of seat time in the woods...but gernally no.  Standing and pedaling at low speed thru technical singletrack is very fun. The seat just get's in the way when you want to bunny hop up on or over things.  If my Seat tube angle wasn't so slack I could raise my seat and pedal a bit, and my next bike will provide that option, but when I bought the Evil I wanted something versatile so I didn't need a stable of bikes like all my friends have, and I wanted as unbreakable as possible.  I can trials on the bike, ride park, ride trail, I could ride lifts if I had bigger forks.  Dirt Jump.  I has been amazingly reliable, I've beat the crap out of it for 8 years.  I love it.



If you plan on getting a new bike soon (like in the next year) give me a heads up since I would be very interested in buying this bike.  I need a cheap, strong, hardtail that I can beat the sh*t out of in Lynn Woods.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2009)

awf170 said:


> If you plan on getting a new bike soon (like in the next year) give me a heads up since I would be very interested in buying this bike.  I need a cheap, strong, hardtail that I can beat the sh*t out of in Lynn Woods.



I am already planning a HT 'play bike' build for places like Lynn Woods or the stunt trail at Case.


----------



## JD (Sep 1, 2009)

awf170 said:


> If you plan on getting a new bike soon (like in the next year) give me a heads up since I would be very interested in buying this bike.  I need a cheap, strong, hardtail that I can beat the sh*t out of in Lynn Woods.



I will never sell that bike.  You can find 'em used on Bustedspoke.


----------

